# Using Abbadon



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this...

My Space Wolf and Blood Angels friends keep throwing these ungodly powerful special characters at me, so I've decided to try and hit back with Abbadon the Despoiler. I was trying to build a list with him in it, but I can't figure out what I should attach him to. What's the best way to use him, if I don't own a Land Raider model? I was thinking of deep striking him in, either attached to a unit of 5 Terminators or 3 Obliterators. Would one of those be the best way, or is there another tactic for him I should try?


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

i've had mephiston thrown at me a few times, quite amusing really because he always dies after taking out something like a rhino or my suicide chosen only to be bumrushed by 2 princes and/or some oblits with TLplasma guns.

I usualy get anything that is a major threat into a position where i have control of thier charges/shooting to minimise damage then counter them.

as for abbadon, he is a beast no doubt but below 2k pts you can't fit him in effectivly and idealy i'd want 2.5k pts tbh.

Whats the usual situation you find yourself in? maybe we can just throw out some tactical advice.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

He is quite a bit of points. But if you do want to try him I usually use him in two ways. Either have him a raider and get him there. Or keep him alone running across the board. Abbabon is one of the best intimidator in the game. people hear what he can do and generally avoid whatever side he is on


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

personally i would say run him with 4 or five terminators all with icon of slaanesh and dual lightning claws. either land raider them or get a unit of infiltrating chosen with an icon and deep strike them somewhere sneaky. and they will bring the BOOM!


----------



## Jono (Feb 2, 2010)

Or run 2x Winged Nurgle Warptime princes for more killy killy or even 2x Khorn ones for the same points as Abby


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you don't have a Land Raider, I'd run him across the board hidden behind a Rhino or two. He has a 4+ Inv, so cover does nothing for him, but being completely hidden is always good.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Jono said:


> Or run 2x Winged Nurgle Warptime princes for more killy killy or even 2x Khorn ones for the same points as Abby


This tears through my list...Well it did. I eventually got a buttload of warriers to Shadow of the Warp him.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Don't use him, Abaddon is a massive waste of points.

Take more shooting units (Oblits and Chosen), fighty things like DPs and Dreads and always mech up.


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

Can you fit in 9 Oblits and at least 2 units of Plague Marines in Rhinos? 

If so, throw in Abby in a Raider with a unit that makes the Raider dedicated. If not don't bother.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

oblits dont go in raiders or rhinos. deep strike him behind cover, preferably where a squad has an icon, with 5 power weapon toting terminators, then send him into combat next turn and watch him devour everything in his path. Abby really isnt as good as he should be in-game, because he gives no bonus to the army, unlike say Dante or Logan Grimnar. i would just put kharn and 9 berzerkers in a rhino and send them after the enemy characters, with 7 attacks on the charge and hitting on 2+ with S5, very little can resist being raped by him. Otherwise use a MoS lord with a daemon weapon and insta-kill mephy. No eternal warrior muwah ha ha ha!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If your against Space Wolves then don't bother with him, considering that a 155pt Space Wolf character has a chance of killing him and some, if not most of his bodyguard.

Midnight


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Why use Abby as a powerful Special Character? We have only 2 worthwhile Special Character worth their points. Kharn and Typhus. 

Kharn has alot of punch on the charge. Charge Mephy and see who come out on top. Plus Mephy Psychic powers are laughed at by Kharn.

Typhus is the third most expensive. As long as your not facing Intant Death (Meph would probaly kill him) your good. Against hordes of non Power weapon foes, hes better. Awlays wounds on a 4 plus, the guy had termie Armoe with Gernades! Has WoC with no psy test (Take that Farseers and Shadow of the Warp), and can use his own +D6 Force Weapon.

While Typhus is hard to fit in 2000 less list hes pretty worth what he does. Against Mephy though Kharn all day long. In most games for SCs its Kharn or nothing.


If you wanted to use Abby, youll need a LR for any kind of result. Like Typhus never use him in 2ooo less list. keep a cheap small expendible unit with him to suck up shooting.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

what i like to do is attach him with oblits and have them deepstrike with an icon close to the enemy to shoot plasma/melta at what ever and he can soak up ALOT of shots and makes your oblits a very bad target to melee


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

as Warlock in training said, Kharn is really the ultimate CSM character. if you are playing against space wolves and your opponent is fielding arjac rockfist, keep kharn well away from him. Arjac will knock the bejesus out of kharn the betrayer unless arjac is sitting on his own. actually, Arjac will knock the living piss out of every character that doesnt have the eternal warrior rule. Kharn is best with a unit of 9 berzerkers in a rhino and send him after mephiston, who will not be accompanied by any other models, so he is easy pickings, even if he takes out a few of your berzerkers. same goes for the sanguinor, except that he has an invul save and eternal warrior. if he fields logan, i would send in the berzerkers and kharn to decimate them, but logan has a massive punch back.


----------

